# How to setup bunk trailer ??



## Mass_Bass (Jun 6, 2012)

Can someone offer any help with the proper setup of a bunk trailer? I have a bandit 16' trailer with a 12' starcraft v-hull. Currently the boat rests on the front and back rubber 8" rollers and not on the (2) 4 foot bunks. The bunks are about 2-3 inches below the bottom of the boat when it is on the trailer.


My questions is should all of the weight of the boat be carried by the bunks or should the weight be shared by the rubber rollers and bunks.


thanks,
Walter


----------



## Wallijig (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a trailer that come with my 17' Tracker. When boat is completely loaded it only rest only on bunks. 
Rollers are lower then bunks but a quite a bit. When driving boat up on trailer bunks serve as guide and boat drops right in center of bunks on rollers and aligns up perfect every time.
I just went down to home improvement store and purchased some PVC trim boards, which I switch out my carpet bunks with. Verdict is still out have not used them enough yet to tell difference. places I have been are deep enough not had to drive on and off bunks.


----------



## rusty.hook (Jun 24, 2012)

Boat should defiantly rest on the bunks and not the rollers.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have both on my trailer and when fully loaded the rollers just barley touch the trailer. You can actually turn them by hand. 99% of the weight is on the bunks.


----------

